# So, If I read the Virginia Regs correctly about Dogfish....



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Both spiny and smooth Dogfish sharks do not need any special permit. Also, no rules on the number and/or size caught. Correct?

Also, spiny dogfish are best ID'ed by the white spots, correct?


I'd think a number 4/0 hook with some bunker would work fine, correct??

Thanks!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Correct, no limits on numbers or size. Spiny Dogs are best ID'd by the spine right behind the dorsal, hence the name. That setup should work fine. If you're going to keep them I personally remove the head and guts from the body *immediately* after catching. Otherwise the meat spoils with urea which converts to ammonia, and the meat will be inedible. Then I skin them, fillet and remove the red meat, and soak the fillets in something mildly acidic to neutralize any urea that is in the meat (lemon juice with a bit of water to dilute it a tad, orange juice, etc). Urea is slightly basic on the PH scale so any marinade that is slightly acidic should work. Good luck.

Edit: I've kept them and eaten them several times btw. They don't freeze well. Best eaten fresh imo. Here is a topic on cooking them I posted a while back: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?91808-Preparing-and-Cooking-Dogfish


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Will do! Nice writeup. man the pictures look good.....

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

When I watch a pro clean a fish, I cann't belive they can clean and skin a shark is like 30 seconds or less..... Amazing.......


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Watch out for the spines AND TEETH on a spiney dogfish..true shark...smoothies have crushing plates just like a skate


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Definetly watch out for the spines, got stabbed in the forearm down in buxton once just before i was getting ready to head back to va beach, swelled up and would not stop bleeding. Hurt for a week.....geo


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Great advice guys! Thanks.


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

were can i go to catch them?


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

sgtcupps said:


> were can i go to catch them?


I caught 8 of them off the beach behind the Best Western on the 1st.

I let them go and if I had not had a good jacket on they would have stabbed me with that spin on the back. They roll up just like a snake when your trying to unhook them.

I was using some bad a** 5/0 Demon circles and never failed to get a hookup. If the rod went down I was hooked up. Those were recomended by someone on this forum and they are sharp.
I was using a 3 way rig and a fish finder. 
I was using cut mullet and bunker.


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

was this just recently ? i didn't know they came in in the winter.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

sgtcupps said:


> was this just recently ? i didn't know they came in in the winter.


It was the 1st of January 2 weeks ago.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Horndogs are a cold water staple....those and clear nose skates...




sgtcupps said:


> was this just recently ? i didn't know they came in in the winter.


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

sweet ima go give this a try i would like to get some pillage from a more sizable fish other than the speck I've been getting


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

sgtcupps said:


> sweet ima go give this a try i would like to get some pillage from a more sizable fish other than the speck I've been getting


Remember it is illegal to fish for sharks in VB but if you catch a few dog fish by accident while striper fishing you should be all right. I'm no expert. I think the whole idea behind the whole no shark fishing is the big 9/0 reels and yaking out baits.


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

just one more question …well i have a jon boat and i take it to back river and lynnhaven inlet and other places like that. are the dogfish swimming in this area? I'm sure i could fish them from any pier or beach but the boat seems a little more fun ya know.


----------

